# Is my shutter failing?



## paigew (Jan 15, 2013)

So back in September I noticed this weird line going across my photo and wrote about it here. l haven't noticed it since so I thought nothing of it. But this weekend I took some shots and noticed it again, on almost all the shots I took during that (5 min) time period. I was shooting in burst mode so obviously my shutter had to work hard. These are the only times I have noticed it so I am not sure if it is shutter failure? Or if possibly I am just pushing my camera (t3i) to the limit. My 1 year warranty was up last month  I am bummed because I was saving for the d800 and was going to sell this one. Thoughts? 

example:


----------



## paigew (Jan 15, 2013)

Bump


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2013)

It's a sticky front/first shutter curtain. See post #18 in here


----------



## paigew (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Keith so does sticky mean failing? Or just an annoyance?


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2013)

Only time will tell.

It's unfortunate you didn't send it in for a check up back in September.


----------



## paigew (Jan 15, 2013)

KmH said:


> Only time will tell.


Ugg


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2013)

Shutter replacement is $250 - $300.


----------



## paigew (Jan 15, 2013)

KmH said:


> Shutter replacement is $250 - $300.



yeah I know. I should have sent it but I wrote it off as a fluke. Damn


----------



## paigew (Jan 15, 2013)

well, I called canon and they said they might cover it! Yay!! I have to send it in with the photos, cross your fingers!


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2013)

There ya go!


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 15, 2013)

good luck, Canon Repair service is great, and if its covered you may only be paying for shipping.
maybe the T3i heard you talking about a Nikon and got mad


----------



## paigew (Jan 15, 2013)

Well its gone  My favorite material possession is being mailed over 1200 miles back to canon. I hope they take good care of it


----------

